# Microsoft will end support for Windows Vista on April 11



## kburra (Mar 18, 2017)

*Microsoft will end support for Windows Vista on April 11*

As you probably know, Microsoft continues to provide security updates for older versions of Windows for several years after the next version is released.

Unfortunately, they have to stop supporting those old Windows versions at some point in order to better focus their resources on developing and supporting newer versions of the operating system.

You might recall that Microsoft officially ended support for Windows XP back in April 2014. Well, now it’s Vista’s turn.

The final security patches for Windows Vista will be released on April 11, after which there will be no more of them coming down the line. That means Vista will essentially become an orphan on that date with Microsoft cutting it loose to survive in the wild on its own


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me to find that there are still people using Windows95.  Progress marches on, and it is a good idea to try to keep pace with changing technology on the Internet, etc.  I am quite pleased with W10, and if MS offers a free upgrade to W11 (or what ever they call it) in a couple of years, I will hop aboard.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 18, 2017)

win98se/2k here and they still work just fine thank you very much................


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 18, 2017)

I had forgotten all about Vista, and I am a computer hobbyist!    However, being a Linux enthusiast probably has something to do with that.

Using old operating systems is O.K. as long as that computer is not connected to the internet.    I have a couple computers that I can still use my 3.5" floppies with.


----------



## kburra (Mar 18, 2017)

3.5 Floppies?...and I bet you still wear Button up boots and a ride a Penny Farthing too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2017)

I was told about this a few mos. ago when my computer with Vista broke down.  I elected to get a refurbished computer with Windows 10 on it after they told me about Microsoft's plans for Vista.  I'm happy with Windows 10 so far.


----------



## kburra (Mar 19, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I was told about this a few mos. ago when my computer with Vista broke down.  I elected to get a refurbished computer with Windows 10 on it after they told me about Microsoft's plans for Vista.  I'm happy with Windows 10 so far.



Good decision.:cheerful:


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 19, 2017)

Im still using Windows XP on my old platform under the desk.

Works fine b ut programs like income tax preparation are no longer available.

Browsers like Firefox are dropping off. I cant upgrade because of memory and buying a new one is too expensive.

Aternative? I bought an android tablet for $100. I  typing this on it now.


----------



## auntiechar (Apr 1, 2017)

hello ruthanne.  new member here.  may i ask about the 'refurbished' computer you found with Windows 10.  i have vista and the clock is ticking.  thank you


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 1, 2017)

look on amazon they may sell or have someone who does sell refurgished computers


----------



## Don M. (Apr 1, 2017)

auntiechar said:


> hello ruthanne.  new member here.  may i ask about the 'refurbished' computer you found with Windows 10.  i have vista and the clock is ticking.  thank you



Look at Walmart.com.  They have several refurbished computers, with W10 installed...both desktop and laptop, for half or less the price of a new one....and they probably offer some sort of warranty.  If you are currently still running Vista, chances are your processor, memory, hard drive, etc., might not be big enough to handle an upgrade to W10....and just buying W10 would be well over $100.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2017)

auntiechar said:


> hello ruthanne.  new member here.  may i ask about the 'refurbished' computer you found with Windows 10.  i have vista and the clock is ticking.  thank you


  Don't panic.  Just because Microsoft isn't going to support Vista anymore it doesn't mean it won't work.  It depends what you use your computer for.  If it's just chatting like on this forum, there's no problem as long as you can.  If it's for taxes and programs you have to buy, well those programs are not going to be Vista compatible.  I'm still running Windows XP and I'm typing on it right now and no problems.


----------



## Mike (Apr 2, 2017)

auntiechar said:


> hello ruthanne.  new member here.  may i ask about the 'refurbished' computer you found with Windows 10.  i have vista and the clock is ticking.  thank you



Hello Auntiechar, we don't know where you are?

If you are in the UK, then I recommend SVP, if you are anywhere
else, then I can't help you, sorry.

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2017)

auntiechar said:


> hello ruthanne.  new member here.  may i ask about the 'refurbished' computer you found with Windows 10.  i have vista and the clock is ticking.  thank you


Hi.  I got it at a local computer store for 291.00 altogether with keyboard, mouse.  It works well.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 3, 2017)

kburra said:


> 3.5 Floppies?...and I bet you still wear Button up boots and a ride a Penny Farthing too.



I've actually never seen buttons on any kind of boot, and am unfamiliar with what a Penny Farthing might be.   Probably something from 
Australia...:shrug:


Seriously though,  connecting to the internet with XP or older operating system is asking for trouble.  No problem though, as long as you have no valuable files(tax, business or personal) on the machine.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I've actually never seen buttons on any kind of boot, and am unfamiliar with what a Penny Farthing might be.   Probably something from
> Australia...:shrug:
> 
> 
> Seriously though,  connecting to the internet with XP or older operating system is asking for trouble.  No problem though, as long as you have no valuable files(tax, business or personal) on the machine.



All computers are vulnerable regardless of the operating system. Windows is constantly upgrading and patching because of security vulnerability.

It's expensive to upgrade software and computers. Many small businesses don't upgrade because they don't need Internet connection.


----------



## kburra (Apr 4, 2017)

For information  
Antique Victorian~ Edwardian mens button up boot


Penny Farthing


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 4, 2017)

kburra said:


> For information
> Antique Victorian~ Edwardian mens button up boot
> View attachment 36490
> 
> ...



They worked.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 4, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I had forgotten all about Vista, and I am a computer hobbyist!    However, being a Linux enthusiast probably has something to do with that.
> 
> Using old operating systems is O.K. as long as that computer is not connected to the internet.    I have a couple computers that I can still use my 3.5" floppies with.



3.5 floppies... I'm still missing the old 5.5 floppie loaded with Leisure suit Larry.  (google it my friends)


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 5, 2017)

squatting dog said:


> 3.5 floppies... I'm still missing the old 5.5 floppie loaded with Leisure suit Larry.  (google it my friends)



I still have some 5.5 floppies sitting around.  I have no idea why I am keeping them.  Just one of those things you have laying around and never get around to throwing them out.

I still use the 3 1/2 from time to time just to copy a picture to for an attachment.  It's simpler with just one image on it.


----------

